# Classical music within popular music and within music for movies



## scott777 (Oct 9, 2016)

I’m quite interested in the use of classical music within popular music, or music for movies.

To give a few examples, John Williams appears to have imitated a great deal for the movies, such as in Superman (1978) which has some uncanny resemblances to Strauss - Death and Transfiguration.

I also notice a striking similarity between Liszt’s Liebestraum and Elvis’ Love Me Tender.

Also, Bernstein’s West Side Story “Somewhere” and Beethoven’s Piano Concerto 5, Slow movement.

Does anyone else have any examples or “suspects” of the classical influence?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Do you mean seemingly accidental similarities, or outright blatant borrowings? If the latter I've got a ton of them:

Emerson, Lake and Palmer - "Toccata" is pretty much note for note Ginastera's Piano Concerto No. 1, third movement -- with Ginastera's own blessing, amazement and gratitude.

Jethro Tull's "Bouree" is a kind of sleazy jazz rendition of the Bourree from Bach's Lute Suite BWV 996.

Progressive rock group Yes did a medley of Bernstein West Side Story themes in "Something's Coming."

The main riff from Black Sabbath's famous first experiments with the self titled song "Black Sabbath," later widely regarded as the first metal song, allegedly came about by hitting a wrong note while trying to play Holst's Mars from The Planets.

I could go on and on deep into to tedium, but will spare you.


----------



## scott777 (Oct 9, 2016)

I’m not looking for acknowledged copying or reworking or anything that is well known, but rather accidental, or subconscious similarities that you may have noticed for yourself.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Accidental or not, the First Class hit Beach baby contains a quote from Sibelius' 5th.






at 3:05.


----------



## scott777 (Oct 9, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> Accidental or not, the First Class hit Beach baby contains a quote from Sibelius' 5th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice example; definitely sounds like Sibelius to me too.


----------



## scott777 (Oct 9, 2016)

Weston said:


> Do you mean seemingly accidental similarities, or outright blatant borrowings? If the latter I've got a ton of them:
> 
> Emerson, Lake and Palmer - "Toccata" is pretty much note for note Ginastera's Piano Concerto No. 1, third movement -- with Ginastera's own blessing, amazement and gratitude.
> 
> ...


Love the Black Sabbath example; great album too. Is it Holst though? I think I would say yes, given other similarities of the music, both Holst and Sabbath tracks are very dark and sinister.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Neil Young's Harvest album has a song "A Man Needs A Maid" that includes a part with the LSO. Here is a longer You Tube live of the recording with the LSO giving some of the details of preparing for the recording.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

scott777 said:


> Love the Black Sabbath example; great album too. Is it Holst though? I think I would say yes, given other similarities of the music, both Holst and Sabbath tracks are very dark and sinister.


Several members of the band have related this story. So yes, it's Holst. Not the 5/4 rhythm, but the ominous brass part of Mars.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2016)

I find that Philip Glass' soundtracks sound streakily similar to Philip Glass' other soundtracks .


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DoReFaMi said:


> I find that Philip Glass' soundtracks sound streakily similar to Philip Glass' other soundtracks .


Naughty. :lol:
( funny though)


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

When I was gowing up in the '50s, I always thought the Cashmere Bouquet soap jingle was rip-off from The Blue Danube waltz.


----------

